
Magic Leap - pzs
http://www.magicleap.com
======
billconan
The thing I don't understand about the demo on the web page is that, those
students, they weren't wearing magic leap's device, how did they see the
augmented whale? what did they cheer at?

~~~
mortenjorck
Magic Leap is just setting itself up for an even bigger disappointment than
everyone seems to be experiencing with HoloLens' highly limited field of view.
The company is promising the moon here, without making any apparent
concessions to limitations of the technology.

If they would just under-promise, I'm sure people would be blown away when
they first try Magic Leap. The way they're going, though, disappointment is
almost certain.

